# red stuff?



## Fishy67 (Feb 24, 2006)

the top of my betta's head has red splothches. he's about 1 year and 3 months old and he's never had a problem before. i'll try and get a pic up. what is it?


----------



## Fishy67 (Feb 24, 2006)

not the best pics but


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

What do you have him in, a tank or bowl?? 

red splotches usually indicate a bacterial infection and should be treated asap with some type of broad spectrum antibiotic. MY mom's betta had this and she used Kanamycin.


----------



## Fishy67 (Feb 24, 2006)

he's in a ten gallon community tank


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

prolly not but hole in the head?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

looks like bacterial infection to me.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I have to ask... I cant really tell from the pics, is this fish piebald? Its not uncommon for piebalds to develop an orangey-red splotch on their head. And with the marble gene... they can change color very quickly. How is his behavior?

If that is not the case, I'm with Peach.


----------



## Fishy67 (Feb 24, 2006)

his behavior is normal. but over the time i've had him his color has changed a bit. he used to be completly white but then his tail fin turned a dark purple.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah-ha.
In that case you probably don't have anything to worry about after all. It looked perfectly normal to me in these pics, but if those blotches are truly blood-red and not that orangey-brown they seem in the pics, you might have a problem


----------



## Fishy67 (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah they are more of an orange-ish red color.


----------

